# Brand New Babies-Help Newbie



## JT17 (Jul 24, 2018)

My New Zealand White doe just had kits about 6-7 hours ago.  This is her first litter.  She had 7 but one was already dead by the time I inspected the litter box.  5 of the remaining are black and 1 is pink.  Any advice or precautions would be appreciated as this is my first litter as well.  I am in North Central Florida so heat may play into the answers.  Anything you could tell me would be awesome on how to keep this kits alive and healthy.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 24, 2018)

Do you have them in a nesting box? Is your setup indoor or outdoor? Cage, colony style? what's your setup?

Generally speaking, mom will feed them on the morning and evening. She may only be with them a few minutes, so the best way to check and to look at their bellies. They're somewhat translucent and they should be rounded and whitish (full of milk). As long as she's feeding them and they're safe, they'll do fine. 

Some more detail about your setup will help us help you.


----------



## JT17 (Jul 24, 2018)

They are inside an old wooden "shed" with cut out windows for an occasional breeze.  Yes, they are in a nesting box filled with hay and the mother has pulled fur and put all over them. And they are cage setup.


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 24, 2018)

JT17 said:


> They are inside an old wooden "shed" with cut out windows for an occasional breeze.  Yes, they are in a nesting box filled with hay and the mother has pulled fur and put all over them. And they are cage setup.



OK. basicaly, keep an eye on them and make sure she's feeding. You may see them move around in the box, kits will try to regulate their body temps on their own by finding warmer/cooler places in the box. If they're all panting and looking particularly hot, you might try putting a chilled or frozen water bottle in the box along one side under the bedding. Otherwise, just let them be and monitor them.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jul 24, 2018)

Sundragons said:


> Generally speaking, mom will feed them on the morning and evening. She may only be with them a few minutes, so the best way to check and to look at their bellies. They're somewhat translucent and they should be rounded and whitish (full of milk). As long as she's feeding them and they're safe, they'll do fine.


Actually, you might not see much evidence that they have nursed the first couple of days as the mother's milk does not really come in for two days.



JT17 said:


> They are inside an old wooden "shed" with cut out windows for an occasional breeze.  Yes, they are in a nesting box filled with hay and the mother has pulled fur and put all over them. And they are cage setup.


Is the shed in the shade?

On hot days. the kits may be too warm in the nest with fur and might move out to be on top of the hay and be more spread out, but will move back into the fur together on cooler nights. This is fine as long as they are not outside the nesting box and on the wire. They self-regulate their body temperatures usually.

Do check on the kits and handle them a couple of times a day to be sure that they are healthy and dry. Moisture and heat make for a number of problems you do not want. I personally prefer fans in my rabbitry because it keeps away mosquitoes, no-see-ums, and flies as well as cools the rabbits some...besides that it is more comfortable for me as well.


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 24, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> Actually, you might not see much evidence that they have nursed the first couple of days as the mother's milk does not really come in for two days.



Very true.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 1, 2018)

What breed is the father is the NZW doe had black kits?  No matter, if it is very hot there, I would remove the fur from the nest box and put it in a bag.  Too much heat will kill newborns.  Can you hook up a fan in the shed?  At night when you feed, if it gets cooler, put the fur back on them.  Remove the fur in the am and replace in pm to keep the kits' temperature liveable.


----------

